
Second earthquake in two days wakes up Bay Area - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/second-earthquake-in-two-days-wakes-up-bay-area/ar-BBSnfoI?OCID=ansmsnnews11
======
WhiteOwlLion
LOL, a 3.4 "earthquake".

